# ont reptile expo question?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Is big als always at the expos with their used/ opened stuff like the one in febuary?
When i went the bigals section thing at the entrance had alot of really nice and super cheap things so i would like to get a lot of things if they are there again. Im talking about the discounted stuff at the entrace not the booth. Last time for 10$ i got 2 penguin 200 filters and 5l of eheim substrat pro. So pretty much i got about 200$ for 10$ and i would like to get a bunch more things .


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you contact the expo organizers you should be able to find out whether or not they'll be at the next one.

Here's the site: http://www.reptileexpo.ca/


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mettle said:


> If you contact the expo organizers you should be able to find out whether or not they'll be at the next one.
> 
> Here's the site: http://www.reptileexpo.ca/


link isnt working. Also forgot to add im talkign about the missisaga expo.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The site must be down. It was working fine before... Give it a bit.

And I know which one you're talking about. But that site is for the organizers of multiple expos including Miss., Kemptville, Montreal, etc... So it'll serve your purposes. Alternatively you can post on Reptiles Canada. http://www.reptilescanada.com/ (which also seems to be down right now - but again, give it some time - probably related to the other one being down)


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> The site must be down. It was working fine before... Give it a bit.
> 
> And I know which one you're talking about. But that site is for the organizers of multiple expos including Miss., Kemptville, Montreal, etc... So it'll serve your purposes. Alternatively you can post on Reptiles Canada. http://www.reptilescanada.com/ (which also seems to be down right now - but again, give it some time - probably related to the other one being down)


Mettle is correct, the organizers of the Expos (Port Credit Reptiles) are tied into Reptiles Canada. You can call these guys since they are sponsers of the Expo. They had server problems, both sites are back up now.


----------

